
Brain researchers warn that lack of sleep is a public health crisis - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/go-to-bed-brain-researchers-warn-that-lack-of-sleep-is-a-public-health-crisis/2019/01/24/bbc61562-0a1b-11e9-85b6-41c0fe0c5b8f_story.html
======
g10r
Sleep is fascinating to study. So much to discover.

Awesome book: Why We Sleep by Matthew Walker

------
hema_n
True one. A good proper sleep relaxes your body and as well as your mind and
also many other benefits too.

